# iCloud : comment partager un dossier facilement comme avec Dropbox ??



## Patrick Bernier (12 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis utilisateur dropbox depuis longtemps et je songe à passer sur iCloud.
Je teste avec iCloud drive, version gratuite limitée en taille, mais en créant un dossier, je ne parviens pas à le partager avec un autre utilisateur, est-ce possible ??? (j'y arrive avec un fichier, mais je dois pour cela envoyer un lien via Mail par exemple,... pas franchement rapide !). Est-ce possible aussi avec un utilisateur windows ?

Merci


----------



## Patrick Bernier (12 Octobre 2017)

personne ne sait ?

d'avance merci de votre aide,


----------



## guytoon48 (16 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir,
Il n'est pas possible de partager un dossier via iCloudDrive, il faut pour y arriver créer un .zip du dossier...


----------



## Patrick Bernier (16 Octobre 2017)

Merci Guytoon48 ! mais c'est moi, ou c'est un besoin (bien utile) qui n'intéresse personne ?????
ou bien il existe un autre moyen d'y parvenir ????


----------



## Gwen (16 Octobre 2017)

La seule solution que j'ai trouvée avec iCloud, c'est d'envoyer un mail à la personne avec les fichiers (lourd) qui s'enregistrent automatiquement sur iCloud. Il n'y a pas de partage simple comme avec DropBox. C'est pourquoi je garde ce service entre autres.


----------



## Patrick Bernier (17 Octobre 2017)

Merci Gwen,
C'est franchement dingue qu'iCloud ne propose pas cette fonctionnalité non ?????


----------



## Gwen (17 Octobre 2017)

Oui, je trouve aussi. C'est pourquoi un compte DropBox, même gratuit, est toujours intéressant. Sinon, il y a WeTransfert, mais perso, je n'aime pas.


----------



## Iguana7 (9 Mars 2018)

Je pensais passer de Dropbox à Icloud Drive mais cette fonctionnalité qui n'est pas présente, c'est dingue ...


----------



## guytoon48 (9 Mars 2018)

Bonsoir,
Bah, il semblerait que si!!!
https://www.macg.co/os-x/2017/12/astuce-partagez-un-fichier-stocke-sur-icloud-drive-100867


----------



## roquebrune (23 Décembre 2018)

meme besoin de partager un dossier iCloud , c'est quand meme dingue ces limitations


----------



## elielie (20 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

Avec iCloud Drive, il est possible d'ajouter des personnes à un fichier *mais pas à un dossier *et cela pour une raison commerciale très simple*.*
Lorsque vous partagez (ajoutez des personnes à) un dossier vous ne partagez pas seulement les fichiers qui s'y trouvent mais également la mémoire disponible avec votre offre (payante au delà de 5 Go). On pourrait donc supposer qu'une multitude de personnes puisse profiter d'une seule et même offre au travers d'un seul dossier partagé.

C'est pourquoi cette limitation me semble volontaire.


----------



## ericse (20 Février 2020)

elielie a dit:


> Avec iCloud Drive, il est possible d'ajouter des personnes à un fichier *mais pas à un dossier *et cela pour une raison commerciale très simple*.*



C'est pour bientôt : https://consomac.fr/news-11272-icloud-drive-les-dossiers-partages-repousses-a-2020.html


----------



## elielie (20 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> C'est pour bientôt : https://consomac.fr/news-11272-icloud-drive-les-dossiers-partages-repousses-a-2020.html



Merci pour la mise à jour, à voir dans quelques mois...


----------

